# JA's upcoming game - The Borderland Keep



## J. Alexander (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello guys after a on again and off again absence of several years, I am finally feeling the muse to play again. Unlike other various games, this one is going to be a bit more simple and straight forward. I am going to attempt to use pathfinder rules for the moment. 

The idea for this game is one I have had floating about for some time now. The party is recruited by several nobles to take over the day to day management of a run down keep that is owned by an old warrior of some repute. The keep sits at a stragetic choke point in a small fertile river valley far into wastelands. 

This will be a more active game than most for those that like battles and warfare  but also a very healthy dose of village builidng. In this restart I am not going to complicate the game by overreaching archs of good and evil etc..it will be very simple.

Thinking of starting every one out at 5th level, that will allow you to have some sort of rep to be recurited and will use a 34 point buy.

No limits on race or classes  just be reasonable and avoid uber characters.
Starting gold will be max for the class plus 2500.

In addition you  may have up to 10k in additionaly magic items with no one item costing more than 5k. 

I will start this game around Feb 1.

Let me hear from you guys

The long absent
JA


----------



## kinem (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello. This seems like something I'd like to get in on.

I'm thinking of going with a human magus.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 17, 2012)

That could be  a decent pick...you will need magical support for sure


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2012)

How about a Ranger? An archer type. Somebody to scout around and keep an eye on the baddies.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 17, 2012)

Rhun,

Well considering your going to have raiders to track, lost sheep to find etc  he could be a good choice


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Rhun,
> 
> Well considering your going to have raiders to track, lost sheep to find etc  he could be a good choice





Sweet.  Nothing like mutton!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 17, 2012)

i just thought it was because you  liked long secretive walks in the forrest stalkging sheep  just saying   and welcome


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> i just thought it was because you  liked long secretive walks in the forrest stalkging sheep  just saying




I'll be sure my PC has a pair of +5 Velcro Gloves!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2012)

JA, for background purposes...will this game take place in the Four Lands, and if so, what area?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 17, 2012)

Rhun, It could very well and I may do it on a different time line set well into the future....so as players could chose a race...trying to stay away from the racial tensions etc and church and give players more flxiablity...but it could indeed take place there


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Rhun, It could very well and I may do it on a different time line set well into the future....so as players could chose a race...trying to stay away from the racial tensions etc and church and give players more flxiablity...but it could indeed take place there




Cool, thanks.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd love to get in on this. I've been trying to get into a Pathfinder game for some time, but they seem to have stalled as of late.

This is just a placeholder, but I'd like to consider playing a dwarven fighter. I'll post a character sheet and background tonight-ish.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 17, 2012)

*dwarf*

Hello flare...a dwarf could be great fun as well investigting the orc warrens and tunnels etc


----------



## kinem (Jan 18, 2012)

Will we get traits?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Thinking of starting every one out at 5th level, that will allow you to have some sort of rep to be recurited and will use a 34 point buy.




Also, JA...do you mean 34-point buy using 3.5E rules? Because 34-point buy in Pathfinder would be like MEGA EPIC FANTASY point buy.

From the Pathfinder book:

10 - Low Fantasy
15 - Standard Fantasy
20 - High Fantasy
25 - Epic Fantasy

Can you please clarify?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes you can have two traits


thanks for the clarification  Rhun  lets go with 24 points


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> thanks for the clarification  Rhun  lets go with 24 points




No worries. Just wanted to know if we were just going to be badasses, or super badasses.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 18, 2012)

This game would be a great fit for a character concept I have been working on.

Female Human Fighter type; more likely Dex rather than Strength but that's not fixed yet.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 18, 2012)

*Ghostcat*

I'm sure i can have fun with that in a testicular centered enviroment


----------



## kinem (Jan 18, 2012)

Just to be clear: the 2500+ gold can be used for magic items too, right?

Will we need mounts? If so, will they come out of the starting money? What about food supplies?

Max hp 1st level then average hp after that?


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 18, 2012)

How about a Druid? A bit of natural religion way out there, and a healthy respect for nature. tempering the village building by avoiding destruction of the natural environment?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 18, 2012)

Max hit points at the first two levels
all others need to be rolled

yes you can use your base gold and magic gold anyway you want.

you will need steeds for sure....i will let everyone have a riding horse and three weeks rations


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 19, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> I'm sure i can have fun with that in a testicular centered enviroment




That could be fun. Especially as Catylina is a virgin and is determined to stay that way until she meets Mr Right.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> That could be fun. Especially as Catylina is a virgin and is determined to stay that way until she meets Mr Right.




Nice. I see my ranger as the flirty type, so that should make for some interesting roleplaying.


----------



## kinem (Jan 19, 2012)

My magus Heinz will have low Cha (magus is powerful but multiple ability score dependent) but will probably hit on her anyway 

JA: Can I upgrade the riding horse to a warhorse for an extra 225 gp? I'm mainly doing this for the higher horse AC, and getting barding too. Regular horses are fragile compared to 5th level PCs.

Also, the spell infernal healing has a material component of a drop of devil's blood. There is no listed cost. Can I assume that my spell component pouch will - as usual with material components - provide an ample supply? Thanks.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 20, 2012)

sure not a probme up grade the horsey


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 20, 2012)

[sblock=Aldin Stonehallow]
  [sblock=Game Info]
  Race: Dwarf
  Class: Fighter 5
Favored class: Fighter
  Level: 5
  Experience: x
  Alignment: CG
  Languages: Common, Dwarven
  Deity: None [/sblock]
  [sblock=Abilities]
 STR 16 [+3]
 DEX 14 [+2]
 CON 16 [+3]
 INT 9 [-1]
 WIS 16 [+3]
 CHA 8 [-1]

 [sblock=Ability score math]
  STR: 16 (10)
   DEX: 14 (5)
   CON: 14(5)+racial
   INT: 9 (-1)
   WIS: 14 (5)+racial
   CHA: 10-racial[/sblock]
  [/sblock]
  [sblock=Combat]
  HP: 60 = 20 [first two HD max] +20 [HD 3,4,5] + 15 (3CON*5=15) + 5 fav. class
 -----
  AC: 25 = 10 + 2DEX + 9 Armor + 2 Enhancement + 2 Shield
  AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2DEX
  AC Flatfooted: 23 = 10 + 9 Armor + 2 Enhancement + 2 Shield

  INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX)

 BAB: +5
  CMB: +9 = +3STR + 5 (BAB) + 1 Weapon Training
  CMD: 20 = 10 + 5 (BAB) +3STR + 2DEX

  Fort: +7 = +4 (base) + 3 (stat) + 0 (misc)
  Reflex: +3 = +1 (base) + 2 (stat) + 0 (misc)
  Will: +4 = +1 (base) + 3 (stat) + 0 (misc)

  Speed: 20'
  Damage Reduction: none
  Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]

 [sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dwarven Waraxe (melee): +11 = +5 (BAB) +3STR +1 Weapon Training +1 Weapon Focus +1 Enhancement (1d10+5)
 [/sblock]
  [sblock=Racial Traits]
   # Darkvision 60'
*Defensive Training*: Dwarves get a +4 dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant subtype. 
*Lorekeeper*: Dwarves keep extensive records about their history  and the world around them. Dwarves with this racial trait receive a +2  racial bonus on Knowledge (history) skill checks that pertain to dwarves or their enemies. They can make such skill checks untrained.
*Hatred*: Dwarves receive a +1 bonus on attack rolls against humanoid creatures of the orc and goblinoid subtypes due to special training against these hated foes.
*Hardy*: Dwarves receive a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison, spells, and spell-like abilities.
*Stability*: Dwarves receive a +4 racial bonus to their Combat Maneuver Defense when resisting a bull rush or trip attempt while standing on the ground.
*Stonecunning*: Dwarves receive a +2 bonus on Perception  checks to potentially notice unusual stonework, such as traps and  hidden doors located in stone walls or floors. They receive a check to  notice such features whenever they pass within 10 feet of them, whether  or not they are actively looking. 
*Weapon Familiarity*: Dwarves are proficient with  battleaxes, heavy picks, and warhammers, and treat any weapon with the  word “dwarven” in its name as a martial weapon.
*Languages*: Dwarves begin play speaking Common and Dwarven. Dwarves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.

  [/sblock]
  [sblock=Class Features]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*: A fighter is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, light, and medium) and shields (including tower shields).
*Bonus Feats*: At 1st level, and at  every even level thereafter, a fighter gains a bonus feat in addition  to those gained from normal advancement (meaning that the fighter gains a  feat at every level). These bonus feats must be selected from those  listed as combat feats, sometimes also called “fighter bonus feats.”
                   Upon reaching 4th level, and every four levels thereafter (8th,  12th, and so on), a fighter can choose to learn a new bonus feat in  place of a bonus feat he has already learned. In effect, the fighter  loses the bonus feat in exchange for the new one. The old feat cannot be  one that was used as a prerequisite for another feat, prestige class,  or other ability. A fighter can only change one feat at any given level  and must choose whether or not to swap the feat at the time he gains a  new bonus feat for the level.
*Bravery (Ex)*: Starting at 2nd level, a fighter gains a +1 bonus on Will saves against fear. This bonus increases by +1 for every four levels beyond 2nd.
*Armor Training (Ex)*:  Starting at 3rd level, a fighter learns to be more maneuverable while  wearing armor. Whenever he is wearing armor, he reduces the armor check  penalty by 1 (to a minimum of 0) and increases the maximum Dexterity  bonus allowed by his armor by 1. Every four levels thereafter (7th,  11th, and 15th), these bonuses increase by +1 each time, to a maximum –4  reduction of the armor check penalty and a +4 increase of the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed.
                   In addition, a fighter can also move at his normal speed while  wearing medium armor. At 7th level, a fighter can move at his normal  speed while wearing heavy armor.
*Weapon Training (Ex)*:  Starting at 5th level, a fighter can select one group of weapons, as  noted below. Whenever he attacks with a weapon from this group, he gains  a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls.
                   Every four levels thereafter (9th, 13th, and 17th), a fighter  becomes further trained in another group of weapons. He gains a +1 bonus  on attack and damage rolls when using a weapon from this group. In  addition, the bonuses granted by previous weapon groups increase by +1  each. For example, when a fighter reaches 9th level, he receives a +1  bonus on attack and damage rolls with one weapon group and a +2 bonus on  attack and damage rolls with the weapon group selected at 5th level.  Bonuses granted from overlapping groups do not stack. Take the highest  bonus granted for a weapon if it resides in two or more groups.
                   A fighter also adds this bonus to any combat maneuver checks made with weapons from this group. This bonus also applies to the fighter's Combat Maneuver Defense when defending against disarm and sunder attempts made against weapons from this group.

_Axes_: battleaxe, dwarven waraxe, greataxe, handaxe, heavy pick, light pick, orc double axe, and throwing axe. 

*Armor Mastery (Ex)*: At 19th level, a fighter gains DR 5/— whenever he is wearing armor or using a shield.
*Weapon Mastery (Ex)*:  At 20th level, a fighter chooses one weapon, such as the longsword,  greataxe, or longbow. Any attacks made with that weapon automatically  confirm all critical threats and have their damage multiplier increased  by 1 (×2 becomes ×3, for example). In addition, he cannot be disarmed  while wielding a weapon of this type.

 [/sblock]
  [sblock=Feats]
  Level 1 (Fighter): Combat Expertise
Level 1: Power Attack
Level 2 (Fighter): Combat Reflexes
Level 3: Cleave
Level 4 (Fighter): Weapon Focus - Dwarven Waraxe
Level 5: Great Cleave
[/sblock]
  [sblock=Skills]
  Skill Points: 5 = 5*[2base -1INT]
  Max Ranks: 5
  Skill List:
  Intimidate: +4 = +2 (ranks) -1 (modifier) + 3 (class skill)
Climb: +1 = +2 (ranks) +3 (mod) + 3 (class skill) - 7 (armor penalty)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering): +7 = +1 (ranks) + 3 (mod) + 3 (class skill)
 [/sblock]

 [sblock=Equipment]
Item                      Cost   Weight
  +2 Full Plate Armor
+1 Dwarven Waraxe
Heavy Steel Shield
 Trail Rations x5      2gp, 5sp 5lb
 Mount: Horse w/ saddle
Dust of Dryness x2
Elixir of Truth
Feather Token, bird
 Wealth 2,600g in gemstones
[/sblock]
  [sblock=Fluff Details]
  Size: Medium
  Gender: Male
  Age: 37
Hair Color: brown
  Eye Color: brown
  Skin Color: Tan
  Appearance: A brutish looking dwarf with a long, unkempt beard and hair that falls down to his shoulders in wild tangles. He is rarely seen without his suit of rusted platemail and chipped waraxe.

  Demeanor: Aldin is almost always drunk, or at least seems to be. Those closest to him know that the rowdy facade masks a wise and fiercely loyal warrior.

  Background: Aldin, middle son of Lord Haydron Stonehallow, lived a charmed life in the mountain halls of his ancestral home. He spent his life training to be a warrior, but his training was cut short when his home was invaded by a horde of marauding creatures. With Bronzebarrow Manor occupied by monsters, the young dwarf fled in terror, bringing with him only his training axe and an unwieldy set of armor.

He set off into the world, always doing his utmost to forget his the screams of his family and the howls of the wild goblins' slaughter. Over time, Aldin became a mercenary, honing his skills and accumulating a moderate amount of wealth.

And one day, after two decades of absence from his home, Aldin returned to Bronzebarrow. He let out a grunt of fury and kicked in the heavy door. Two days later, he emerged - caked in blood, carrying the head of the goblin chieftain. Aldin collected what loot he could, then sealed the barrow until he could restore it to its former glory.
  [/sblock]

  [sblock=Adventure Log] none yet [/sblock]
  [sblock=Level Ups] none [/sblock][/sblock]

  [sblock=Mini Stat Block]

  HP: 60/60
  AC: 25, Touch 12, Flat Footed 23
  Initiative: +2
  CMB: +9
  CMD: 20
  Fort: +7
  Ref: +3
  Will +4
  Speed 20'

  Perception +0

  dies at -16[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll try to get my PC concept put together over the next couple of days. I've wasted all my free time for the week working on my PC for Scotley's game, and my PC for your "Princes Own" game.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 20, 2012)

JA: I am currently considering a DEX Fighter build but its dependent on the Dervish Dance feat. Which is in the PFSRD but not not part of the Core Rules. No sweat if this isn't allow, I'll just go with a Sword and Shield build.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2012)

JA,

Question (for helping me determine favored enemy):

Do we know what type of enemies are most common in the area of the keep? Generally speaking. Are we on the "frontier" so wild animals are common? Are orcs or giants common in the area? What type of terrain is the keep located in (hills? forests?)?

Basically just asking for some basic knowledge about the keep, its whereabouts, etc.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 21, 2012)

The location is in a very fertile but small river valley..the keep is located at the branch where the river spits into two smaller streams....on one side you will have scraggel forrest moving into a denser forrest/heavy shrub but for the most part craqggy hills in a semi arid, dry state. wild animales..hill giants and hob goblins are the most prominate demi humasn


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 21, 2012)

If there is room for one more, this is a character concept I have been working on. It has most of customization sorted out already:

[sblock=The Elf That Knows Everything]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Elf
Class: Wizard (Diviner)
Level: 5
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Goblin
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 10
DEX: 10
CON: 10
INT: 21 (23)
WIS: 15
CHA: 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 00 = [1d??=??] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 00 = 10 + 0 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 00 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (DEX)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (WILL)
Speed: 
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:
Spell Failure:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Longsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
... [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st Wizard- Scribe Scroll
1st lvl- Breadth of Knowledge
3rd lvl- Skill Focus (K History)
5th Wizard- Craft Wondrous Item
5th lvl- Skill Focus (K Religion)

Traits:
a) Elven Pantheist
b) Scholar of the Great Beyond[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 45 = [2 (class) + 05 (INT)] x 05 (LvL) + 05 (misc) + 05 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 05 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+00 =  Acrobatics          +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+02 =  Heal                +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+16 =  Know:Arcana^        +06    +05   +3  +02        INT
+13 =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +06    +02   +3  +02        INT
+16 =  Know:Engineering^   +06    +05   +3  +02        INT
+14 =  Know:Geography^     +06    +03   +3  +02        INT
+20 =  Know:History^       +06    +05   +3  +06        INT
+14 =  Know:Local^         +06    +03   +3  +02        INT
+13 =  Know:Nature^        +06    +02   +3  +02        INT
+16 =  Know:Nobility^      +06    +05   +3  +02        INT
+17 =  Know:Planes^        +06    +05   +3  +03        INT
+20 =  Know:Religion^      +06    +05   +3  +06        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+02 =  Perception          +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+04 =  Profession^:_____   +02    +00   +0  +02        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Sense Motive        +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+14 =  Spellcraft^         +06    +05   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Survival            +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Spells in Book
3 - Major Image, Tongues
2 - Detect Thoughts, Fox's Cunning, Glitterdust, Resist Energy
1 - Comprehend Languages, Crafter's Fortune, Detect Secret Doors, Endure Elements, Feather Fall, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection From Evil, True Strike, Unseen Servant
0 - All Common Except Enchantment/Necromancy[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    	Cost  Weight
Bonded Ring of Sustenance	2500
Headband of Vast Intellect +2	4000	1 lb.
Handy Haversack			2000	5 lbs.
Cloak of Resistance +1		1000 	1 lb.
Wand of Magic Missiles (1st/25)	 375



Total weight carried:
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy- [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:
Gender:
Age:
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Appearance: 
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 21, 2012)

*Welcoem Kaodi*

Welcome Kaodi,we can hold one more i think this gives us six..so the game is now closed..

Looking forward to seeing eveyones final characters.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey JA, glad to see you getting behind the DM screens again.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Scotely

Actually pretty pumped about it


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for being patient with me. As far as I can tell, I've finished my PC. Let me know if I'm missing anything!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...oming-game-borderland-keep-2.html#post5786603


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 21, 2012)

looks good tome  
if it is okay I dont plan to post a rouges gallery but to keep them in here...trying to reduce the number of threads i have to look at


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks! No RG certainly works for me.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 21, 2012)

*Premesis*

It is a clear crisp day as each of you receives a letter by bonded courier. The letter is heavy with seals and offers you the position of one of the 6 wardens of RoseDown. The letter is in response to your application for employment for the position that you had almost forgotten about submitting as it has been over a year since you applied. 

The letter further details that all decsions are to be made by the warden council which shall comprise you six plus the actual Baronet of RoseDown. The commission if for the growth and expansion of said castle/village and while the group is charged with growing,expanding and protecting the castle/village it perfectly makes clear that there are no property rights involved unless you should choose to purchase land in the area.

In Compensation each you are offered a monthly stipend of 500 gold piece, a land grant near Rosedown of 500 acres and the services on one squad  )5 men and 1 seargent). Additionaly, they offer to furnish mounts for you, your squad of men (riding horses), a heavy draft wagon and 6 draft horse and good up to a value of 2000 gold pieces to set you on your way.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 21, 2012)

A more complete version of my character:

[sblock=The Elf That Knows Everything]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Elf
Class: Wizard (Diviner)
Level: 5
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc
Deity: Elven Pantheon[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 10
DEX: 10
CON: 10
INT: 21 (23)
WIS: 15
CHA: 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 00 = [1d??=??] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +2 = +0 (DEX) + 2 (misc)
BAB: +2 = +2 (Wizard)
CMB: +2 = +0 (STR) + 2 (BAB)
CMD: 12 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 0 (DEX) + 2 (BAB)
Fort: +2 = +1 (base) + 0 (CON) + 1 (misc)
Reflex: +2 = +1 (base) + 0 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
Will: +6 = +4 (base) + 2 (WILL) + 1 (misc)
Speed: 30 ft. 
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:
Spell Failure: 0%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Shortbow(ranged): +2 = +2 (BAB) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (feat)/ DMG = 1d6(P), CRIT 20x3
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Con
Low-light Vision
Elven Immunities
Elven Magic
Keen Senses
Weapon Familiarity[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Arcane Bond (Ring)
Arcane School (Divination, Enchantment/Necromancy)
 - Forewarned (+2)
 - Diviner's Fortune (+2) 9/day
Cantrips[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st Wizard- Scribe Scroll
1st lvl- Breadth of Knowledge
3rd lvl- Skill Focus (K History)
5th Wizard- Craft Wondrous Item
5th lvl- Skill Focus (K Religion)

Traits:
a) Elven Pantheist
b) Scholar of the Great Beyond[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 45 = [2 (class) + 05 (INT)] x 05 (LvL) + 05 (misc) + 05 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 05 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+00 =  Acrobatics          +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+02 =  Heal                +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+16 =  Know:Arcana^        +06    +05   +3  +02        INT
+13 =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +06    +02   +3  +02        INT
+16 =  Know:Engineering^   +06    +05   +3  +02        INT
+14 =  Know:Geography^     +06    +03   +3  +02        INT
+20 =  Know:History^       +06    +05   +3  +06        INT
+14 =  Know:Local^         +06    +03   +3  +02        INT
+13 =  Know:Nature^        +06    +02   +3  +02        INT
+16 =  Know:Nobility^      +06    +05   +3  +02        INT
+17 =  Know:Planes^        +06    +05   +3  +03        INT
+20 =  Know:Religion^      +06    +05   +3  +06        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Perception          +02    +00   +0  +02        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+04 =  Profession^:_____   +02    +00   +0  +02        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Sense Motive        +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+14 =  Spellcraft^         +06    +05   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Survival            +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Spells Prepared (CL 5th, DC = 16 + Spell Level)
3 (2+1) - Major Image x 2 (DC 19), Tongues
2 (4+1) - Detect Thoughts, Glitterdust x 3 (DC 18), Resist Energy
1 (5+1) - Feather Fall, Magic Missile x 4, True Strike
0 (4) - Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation

Spells in Book
3 - Major Image, Tongues
2 - Detect Thoughts, Fox's Cunning, Glitterdust, Resist Energy
1 - Comprehend Languages, Crafter's Fortune, Detect Secret Doors, Endure Elements, Feather Fall, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection From Evil, True Strike, Unseen Servant
0 - All Common Except Enchantment/Necromancy[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    	Cost  Weight
Bonded Ring of Sustenance	2500
Shortbow			  30	2 lbs.
Quiver w/20 Arrows		   1	3 lbs.
Headband of Vast Intellect +2	4000	1 lb.
Cloak of Resistance +1		1000 	1 lb.
Wand of Magic Missiles (1st/25)	 375
Spell Component Pouch		   5    2 lbs.
Handy Haversack			2000	5 lbs.
- Spellbook				3 lbs.
- 2 Potions of CLW		 100
- Scroll of Snapdragon Fireworks  25
- 2 Scholar's Outfits   	   5   12 lbs.
- 3 Explorer's Outfits		  30   24 lbs.
- Hot Weather Outfit		   8	4 lbs.
- Cold Weather Outfit 		   8	7 lbs.
- 6 Blank Books		          90   18 lbs.
- 6 Vials of Ink		  48   .5 lbs.
- 3 Inkpens			  .3
- Magnifying Glass		 100
- Area Map			  50	
Heavy Warhorse			 225
- Military Saddle		  60   40 lbs.
- Saddlebags			   4	8 lbs.
  - 1 Week of Animal Feed	       70 lbs.
  - Portable Alchemist Lab	  75   40 lbs.
  - 2 Bedrolls			  .2   10 lbs.
  - 2 Blankets			  .4    2 lbs.
  - 50 ft. Silk Rope		  10	5 lbs.
  - Medium Tent			  15   30 lbs.		




Total weight carried: 22 lbs.
```
Treasure: 20 pp, 502 gp, 324 sp, 70 cp Gems: Semi-Precious Gems (1000 gp)

Carrying Capacity:
light- 33
medium- 66
heavy- 100 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 120
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 127 lbs.
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Black
Skin Color: Light Tan
Appearance: Well Kept
Demeanor: Distant[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 6
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2012)

I've got most the mechanics for my ranger done. Will get the fluff done over the next couple of days.


----------



## kinem (Jan 23, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> looks good tome
> if it is okay I dont plan to post a rouges gallery but to keep them in here...trying to reduce the number of threads i have to look at




JA, I think a rogues' gallery would be a good idea. Yes it's another thread, but it's a lot more convenient to have all of the PCs in one place. We could post them in both threads if you prefer. I know I'll have to look up my character sheet often and if it's just in OOC I'd have to remember which page it's on and to find it amid all of the other posts. As DM, you'd have to do the same but times six.

I'm looking forward to this game.


----------



## kinem (Jan 23, 2012)

JA, I assumed that Heinz was able to borrow spellbooks to get additional spells known (paying the standard fees) instead of buying scrolls (which is more expensive). Let me know if that's not the case.

[sblock=Heinz Walker, LN human magus 5]
[sblock=stats]
AC 18 (+2 dex, +1 dodge, +5 armor); touch 13, ff 15

saves Fort +6, Reflex +3, Will +4; move 30'; BAB +3; CMD 17; CMB +5; HD 5d8+10; hp 42

load w/MW backpack 66 light, 133 med, 200 heavy

Str 14/+2
Dex 14/+2; init +2
Con 14/+2
Int 20 (22 w/ headband)/+6; concentration +13 (+17 combat casting); cast defensively DC 15 + 2 x spell level
Wis 10/+0
Cha  7/-2

attacks:
longsword +6 melee two handed (1d8+4, 19-20/x2) or one handed (1d8+3, 19-20/x2)
or flail +5 melee two handed (1d8+3, 20/x2) or one handed (1d8+2, 20/x2)
or longbow +6 ranged (+7 w/PBS within 30') (1d8+3, 20/x3, 100' range inc)

traits: Focused mind (+2 conc), Armor expert (-1 on ACP)
feats: Combat casting, Dodge, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Toppling Spell (force spell only, +1 spell level inc)

The magus’s class skills are Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Fly (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (dungeoneering) (Int), Knowledge (planes) (Int), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Swim (Str), and Use Magic Device (Cha).

(3+5)*5 skill ranks + headband

skills (ranks/tot; acp=0): climb 5/10, handle animal 5/3, knowledge (arcana) 4/13, knowledge (dungeoneering) 5/14, ride 5/10, swim 1/6, spellcraft 5/14, perception 5/5, stealth 5/7, survival 5/5
[/sblock]
[sblock=spells]
spells in spellbooks: 15 0th, 16 1st, 7 2nd (includes spells obtained by paying to borrow spellbooks)
0: Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Spark
1: burning hands, chill touch, color spray, corrosive touch, feather fall, floating disk, frostbite, grease, infernal healing, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, shocking grasp, shield, silent image, true strike, unseen servant
2: cat's grace, flaming sphere, invisibility, mirror image, glitterdust, stone call, web

spells/day: 4 0th, 6 1st, 4 2nd; DC 16 + spell level; note spell recall

typical spells prepared:
0: detect magic, ghost sound, light, prestidigitation
1: color spray, frostbite (1d6+5 nonlethal + fatigue; 5 times), infernal healing, magic missile (3 x 1d4+1), shocking grasp (5d6), shield
2: flaming sphere (3d6), mirror image (1d4+1 images), stone call (2d6), toppling magic missile (+11 trip)

Arcane Pool (Su): 8 points. The pool refreshes once per day when the magus prepares his spells.
At 1st level, a magus can expend 1 point from his arcane pool as a swift action to grant any weapon he is holding a +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute. For every four levels beyond 1st, the weapon gains another +1 enhancement bonus, to a maximum of +5 at 17th level. These bonuses can be added to the weapon, stacking with existing weapon enhancement to a maximum of +5. Multiple uses of this ability do not stack with themselves. At 5th level, these bonuses can be used to add any of the following weapon properties: flaming, flaming burst, frost, icy burst, keen, shock, shocking burst.

Adding these properties consumes an amount of bonus equal to the property’s base price modifier. These properties are added to any the weapon already has, but duplicates do not stack. If the weapon is not magical, at least a +1 enhancement bonus must be added before any other properties can be added. These bonuses and properties are decided when the arcane pool point is spent and cannot be changed until the next time the magus uses this ability. These bonuses do not function if the weapon is wielded by anyone other than the magus. A magus can only enhance one weapon in this way at one time. If he uses this ability again, the first use immediately ends.

Spell Combat (Ex)
At 1st level, a magus learns to cast spells and wield his weapons at the same time. This functions much like two-weapon fighting, but the off-hand weapon is a spell that is being cast. To use this ability, the magus must have one hand free (even if the spell being cast does not have somatic components), while wielding a light or one-handed melee weapon in the other hand. As a full-round action, he can make all of his attacks with his melee weapon at a –2 penalty and can also cast any spell from the magus spell list with a casting time of 1 standard action (any attack roll made as part of this spell also takes this penalty). If he casts this spell defensively, he can decide to take an additional penalty on his attack rolls, up to his Intelligence bonus, and add the same amount as a circumstance bonus on his concentration check. If the check fails, the spell is wasted, but the attacks still take the penalty. A magus can choose to cast the spell first or make the weapon attacks first, but if he has more than one attack, he cannot cast the spell between weapon attacks.

Spellstrike (Su)
At 2nd level, whenever a magus casts a spell with a range of “touch” from the magus spell list, he can deliver the spell through any weapon he is wielding as part of a melee attack. Instead of the free melee touch attack normally allowed to deliver the spell, a magus can make one free melee attack with his weapon (at his highest base attack bonus) as part of casting this spell. If successful, this melee attack deals its normal damage as well as the effects of the spell. If the magus makes this attack in concert with spell combat, this melee attack takes all the penalties accrued by spell combat melee attacks. This attack uses the weapon’s critical range (20, 19–20, or 18–20 and modified by the keen weapon property or similar effects), but the spell effect only deals ×2 damage on a successful critical hit, while the weapon damage uses its own critical modifier.

Spell Recall (Su): At 4th level, the magus learns to use his arcane pool to recall spells he has already cast. With a swift action he can recall any single magus spell that he has already prepared and cast that day by expending a number of points from his arcane pool equal to the spell’s level (minimum 1). The spell is prepared again, just as if it had not been cast.

Magus Arcana: 
Arcane Accuracy (Su): The magus can expend 1 point from his arcane pool as a swift action to grant himself an insight bonus equal to his Intelligence bonus on all attack rolls until the end of his turn.
[/sblock]
[sblock=equipment]
equipment: 10k magic (max 5k 1 item) + 2740 gp
10k (9995 gp):
headband of vast intelligence +2 (knowledge: dungeoneering); 4k; 1 lb
+1 longsword (1d8, 19-20/x2); 2315 gp; 4 lbs
+1 composite (+2 str) darkwood longbow (1d8; 20/x3; 110' range inc); 2630 gp; 1.5 lbs
Quiver of Endless Arrows, 900 gp, 3 lbs
potion of cure light wounds (1d8+1); 50 gp
potion of protection from evil (x2); 100 gp

2740 gp:
+1 chain shirt (net ACP 0); 1250 gp; 25 lbs

spells from borrowed spellbooks, written in spellbook:
-floating disk, 15 gp
-infernal healing, 15 gp
-corrosive touch, 15 gp
-unseen servant, 15 gp
-ray of enfeeblement, 15 gp
-web, 60 gp
-invisibility, 60 gp
-cat's grace, 60 gp

spellbook, 3 lbs
duplicate spellbook (with copied spells), 272.5 gp, 3 lbs
spell component pouch (x2), 10 gp, 4 lbs

arrow, grappling, 1 gp, 0.5 lbs
cold iron flail (1d8, 20/x2, disarm, trip), 16 gp, 5 lbs
weapon cord, 1 sp
periscope, 20 gp, 4 lbs

masterwork backpack (treat str as 1 higher for carrying capacity), 50 gp, 2 lbs
waterskin, 1 gp, 4 lbs
bedroll, 0.1 gp, 5 lbs
clothing, explorer's outfit, 8 lbs
clothing, traveler's outfit (x2), 2 gp, 10 lbs
compass, 10 gp, 0.5 lb
rope, silk, 50'; 10 gp, 5 lbs
MW manacles, 50 gp, 2 lbs
signal whistle (x10), 8 gp
game, board (Siege, a strategy game), 5 gp, 2 lbs
acid flask, 10 gp, 1 lb (focus for acid splash, +1 damage)
liquid ice, 40 gp, 2 lb (focus for ray of frost, +1 damage)
alchemists' fire, 20 gp, 1 lb (consumable component for flaming sphere; targets catch fire)
alchemical grease (x2), 10 gp, 2 lb (consumable component for grease; +1 DC)
bag, waterproof (x2), 1 gp, 1 lb

ink (1 oz), 8 gp
inkpen, 1 sp
paper (10 sheets), 4 gp
34 gp, 7 sp
[/sblock]
[sblock=horse]
horse "Peeko"; black; Heinz has handle animal +3 vs DC 10 to command a horse
heavy, war trained (extra 225 gp over riding horse); carrying 3 weeks' rations for Heinz
AC 19 (t 13, ff 15); hp 19; Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +3; Init +4; Speed 50 ft; Perception +8
Melee bite +5 (1d4+5), 2 hooves +5 (1d6+2)
chain shirt barding (+4 horse AC, -2 ACP), 400 gp
military saddle, 20 gp
bit & bridle, 2 gp, 1 lb
saddlebags, 4 gp, 8 lbs; hold 250 lbs
animal feed, 10 days, 0.5 gp, 100 lbs
[/sblock]
[sblock=description]
Heinz is 6'0" tall, 180 lbs, 27 years old, and has black hair and dark brown eyes. He is single.

He is gruff and speaks bluntly, which sometimes makes him a poor leader, but his impressive combat skills are in high demand. He is proud of his ability to mix magic and martial skills. His motto is "Confidence is earned but courage earns it."

He was pleased to get the offer to be a warden of RoseDown and is eager for the practical experience as a test of his largely theoretical strategic and leadership skills. The salary sounds good to him as well.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 23, 2012)

kinem said:


> We could post them in both threads if you prefer.




Bad plan. When we level, I'm only updating my PC in one place. Simply save your character sheet as a favorite, and it doesn't matter if it is an OOC or RG thread.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 23, 2012)

LOL 

I will create a new rouges gallery for my new games 
just give me a day to get it set up

Borrowing spell books is okay, i dont have an issue with it..

Also i am needing each of you guys email address so I can send a Mircrosoft Spreadsheet with the map and other information on it for your own personal reference tool etc.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 23, 2012)

I had never realized there were rules for paying other wizards fees to use their spellbooks. I think that may be a good use for some of my substantial left over wealth, though I think I like the idea of my character still have held on to a fair amount of liquid funds.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 23, 2012)

I know this is the third time I post this, but if I am going to say I updated it I might as well just post the whole thing. Now with more spells, a real name and a background! 

[sblock=Sage Tetke]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Elf
Class: Wizard (Diviner)
Level: 5
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Orc
Deity: Elven Pantheon[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 10
DEX: 10
CON: 10
INT: 21 (23)
WIS: 15
CHA: 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 00 = [1d??=??] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +2 = +0 (DEX) + 2 (misc)
BAB: +2 = +2 (Wizard)
CMB: +2 = +0 (STR) + 2 (BAB)
CMD: 12 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 0 (DEX) + 2 (BAB)
Fort: +2 = +1 (base) + 0 (CON) + 1 (misc)
Reflex: +2 = +1 (base) + 0 (DEX) + 1 (misc)
Will: +6 = +4 (base) + 2 (WILL) + 1 (misc)
Speed: 30 ft. 
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:
Spell Failure: 0%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Shortbow(ranged): +2 = +2 (BAB) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (feat)/ DMG = 1d6(P), CRIT 20x3
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Con
Low-light Vision
Elven Immunities
Elven Magic
Keen Senses
Weapon Familiarity[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Arcane Bond (Ring)
Arcane School (Divination, Enchantment/Necromancy)
 - Forewarned (+2)
 - Diviner's Fortune (+2) 9/day
Cantrips[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st Wizard- Scribe Scroll
1st lvl- Breadth of Knowledge
3rd lvl- Skill Focus (K History)
5th Wizard- Craft Wondrous Item
5th lvl- Skill Focus (K Religion)

Traits:
a) Elven Pantheist
b) Scholar of the Great Beyond[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 45 = [2 (class) + 05 (INT)] x 05 (LvL) + 05 (misc) + 05 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 05 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+00 =  Acrobatics          +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+02 =  Heal                +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+16 =  Know:Arcana^        +06    +05   +3  +02        INT
+13 =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +06    +02   +3  +02        INT
+16 =  Know:Engineering^   +06    +05   +3  +02        INT
+14 =  Know:Geography^     +06    +03   +3  +02        INT
+20 =  Know:History^       +06    +05   +3  +06        INT
+14 =  Know:Local^         +06    +03   +3  +02        INT
+13 =  Know:Nature^        +06    +02   +3  +02        INT
+16 =  Know:Nobility^      +06    +05   +3  +02        INT
+17 =  Know:Planes^        +06    +05   +3  +03        INT
+20 =  Know:Religion^      +06    +05   +3  +06        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Perception          +02    +00   +0  +02        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+04 =  Profession^:_____   +02    +00   +0  +02        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Sense Motive        +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+14 =  Spellcraft^         +06    +05   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Survival            +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Spells Prepared (CL 5th, DC = 16 + Spell Level)
3 (2+1) - Fireball (DC 19), Major Image (DC 19), Tongues
2 (4+1) - Detect Thoughts, Glitterdust x 2 (DC 18), Resist Energy, Shatter
1 (5+1) - Feather Fall, Mage Armour, Magic Missile x 3, True Strike
0 (4) - Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation

Spells in Book
3 - Dispel Magic, Fireball, Major Image, Tongues
2 - Detect Thoughts, Fox's Cunning, Glitterdust, Knock, Resist Energy, Shatter
1 - Comprehend Languages, Crafter's Fortune, Detect Secret Doors, Endure Elements, Feather Fall, Identify, Mage Armour, 

Magic Aura, Magic Missile, Protection From Evil, True Strike, Unseen Servant
0 - All Common Except Enchantment/Necromancy[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    	Cost  Weight
Bonded Ring of Sustenance	2500
Shortbow			  30	2 lbs.
Quiver w/20 Arrows		   1	3 lbs.
Headband of Vast Intellect +2	4000	1 lb.
Cloak of Resistance +1		1000 	1 lb.
Wand of Magic Missiles (1st/25)	 375
Spell Component Pouch		   5    2 lbs.
Handy Haversack			2000	5 lbs.
- Spellbook				3 lbs.
- 2 Potions of CLW		 100
- Scroll of Snapdragon Fireworks  25
- 2 Scholar's Outfits   	   5   12 lbs.
- 3 Explorer's Outfits		  30   24 lbs.
- Hot Weather Outfit		   8	4 lbs.
- Cold Weather Outfit 		   8	7 lbs.
- 6 Blank Books		          90   18 lbs.
- 6 Vials of Ink		  48   .5 lbs.
- 3 Inkpens			  .3
- Magnifying Glass		 100
- Area Map			  50	
Heavy Warhorse			 225
- Military Saddle		  60   40 lbs.
- Saddlebags			   4	8 lbs.
  - 1 Week of Animal Feed	       70 lbs.
  - Portable Alchemist Lab	  75   40 lbs.
  - 2 Bedrolls			  .2   10 lbs.
  - 2 Blankets			  .4    2 lbs.
  - 50 ft. Silk Rope		  10	5 lbs.
  - Medium Tent			  15   30 lbs.		




Total weight carried: 22 lbs.
```
Treasure: 14 pp, 167 gp, 78 sp, 30 cp Gems: Semi-Precious Gems (1000 gp)

Carrying Capacity:
light- 33
medium- 66
heavy- 100 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 130
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 127 lbs.
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Black
Skin Color: Light Tan
Appearance: Well Kept
Demeanor: Distant[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]From a very young age, the elf known as Tetke had been obsessed "knowing" . This obsession led him to devour every book he could lay his hands on, pick every brain that would open to him, and to spend years cross-referencing his own notes in the hopes of finding connections passed over by "lesser minds" . Yes, when it comes to facts and figures, Tetke can be as haughty as an elf comes. But this haughtiness is derived in part from well deserved pride. Before he had even reached his 125th birthday, he had earned the honoured title of " Sage " , something often not accomplished by elves many decades his senior.

Several years ago, Tetke came to the realization that if he was going to keep advancing in the world, he would need some place to practice the trade of knowing. Not that there was necessarily a shortage of work at home. But sometimes it is not enough to be "a" sage. One desires to the "the" sage. So he began looking for opportunities to offer his services. This is how he came to apply to the post at Rosedown. It would be a perfect starting place: somewhere he would be the undisputed master of knowing, a place where he would become the foremost expert, and where he would make a wage with which to acquire research materials and build a new library. You can imagine his displeasure when his application was not immediately returned with proper adoration. But undeterred, Tetke nevertheless began researching Rosedown, its history and its environs. By the time he received the letter of commission, he had long ago exhausted the research materials at hand and had moved onto other subjects.

It should be noted that in addition to having an unparalled mind for knowing things, Tetke is in fact an accomplished diviner as well. When he was younger, before he reinvented himself as "Tetke" (his parents did not approve of the change of name), it had not been a sure thing that he would find a mentor suited to his talents. In fact, it was one of the short lived humans that took him on as a student, so impressed by the relative immediacy of the young elf's thirst for knowledge that he overlooked the fact that it was a struggle to tear Tetke away from the books long enough to teach him the practicable skills needed for the wielding of arcane forces. Had it not been for the obvious synergy between knowing and divining, it may have been a hopeless task. When his master had grown old and died, Tetke inherited a few of the man's trinkets, including the magical headband that further expanded his mind.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 6
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 23, 2012)

JA, would you allow this magical item into the game?

- Quiver of Endless Arrows (900gp, 3lb)



			
				http://www.andycollins.net/Features/stuff_that_holds_stuff.htm said:
			
		

> Quiver of Endless Arrows: This quiver is a boon to the expert archer, for it magically creates an endless supply of masterwork arrows (of an appropriate size for the wearer). Each arrow exists for only a single round after it is drawn. The arrows don't exist until they are drawn, so they can't receive magical enhancements while still "in the quiver," even by such means as greater magic weapon (though such effects can be added after the arrow is drawn).
> _Caster Level: 7th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, minor creation; Market Price: 900 gp; Weight: 3 lb._


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 23, 2012)

Second draft. 10k Magic Items added.

[sblock="Catylina"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Fighter(5)
Level: 5
Experience: 15000
Hero Points:
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages:  Common
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 14 (+2) [base 14] {05 pts}
DEX 20 (+5) [base 18] {13 pts +level 4 bonus}
CON 14 (+2) [base 14] {05 pts}
INT 08 (-1) [base 08] {-2 pts}
WIS 10 (+0) [base 10] {00 pts}
CHA 13 (+1) [base 13] {03 pts}
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 53 = [(5d10)+15]
AC: 23 = 10 + 6 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 5 [DEX] + 1 [Natural Armor] +1 [Deflection]
Touch: 16 = 10 + 5 [DEX] + 1 [Natural Armor]
Flatfooted: 18 = 10 + 6 [Armor] + 0 [shield]  + 1 [Natural Armor] +1 [Deflection]
INIT: +5 = +5 [DEX]
BAB: +5 = +5 [Fighter]
CMB: +7 = +2 (STR) +5 (BAB)
CMD: 23 = 10 +2 (STR) +5 (DEX) +5 (BAB) +1 (Ringeflection)
Fort: +6 = +4 [base] + 2 [CON]
Reflex: +6 = +1 [base] + 5 [DEX]
Will: +1 = +1 [base] + 0 [WIS]
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Brass Knuckles +10 = +5 [BAB] +2 [STR] +3 [Feat:Weapon Finesse (DEX-STR)] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d3+2, 20x2
Dagger +10 = +5 [BAB] +2 [STR] +3 [Feat:Weapon Finesse (DEX-STR)] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d4+2, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +10 = +5 [BAB] +5 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4+2, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Scimitar+1 +13 = +5 [BAB] +5 [Featervish Dance (DEX)] +1 [Feat:Weapon Focus] +1 [Weapon Training] +1 [Magic Weapon] / DMG = 1d6+9 (+5 [Featervish Dance (DEX)] +2 [Feat:Weapon Specialisation] +1 [Weapon Training] +1 [Magic Weapon]), 18-20x2
Shortspear +7 = +5 [BAB] +2 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d6+2, 20x2
Shortspear (Thrown) +10 = +5 [BAB] +5 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d6+2, 20x2, 20 ft. [Range]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat (Bonus HPx5)
Skilled[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bravery
Armor Training
Weapon Training
[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]
Courageous
Calistrian Prostitute (Diplomacy) [see note 1]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Class Feats:
Armor Proficiency, Heavy
Armor Proficiency, Light
Armor Proficiency, Medium
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Tower Shield Proficiency

Feats:
*1st Level:* Weapon Finesse
*Human Bonus:* Weapon Focus (Scimitar)
*1st lvl Fighter Bonus:* Dazzling Display
*2nd Lvl Fighter Bonus:* Dervish Dance
*3rd Level:* Combat Reflexes
*4th Lvl Fighter Bonus:* Power Attack
*5th Level:* Weapon Specialization (Scimitar)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 10 = [2 (class) + -1 (INT) +1 (Human)] x 5 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 5
ACP: -0
Skills:
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+04 =  Acrobatics             +05    +00   +?  -01   -*  DEX
-01 =  Appraise               -01    +00   +?  +00       INT
+01 =  Bluff                  +01    +00   +?  +00       CHA
+01 =  Climb                  +02    +00   +?  -01   -*  STR
-01 =  Craft (Untrained)      -01    +00   +?  +00       INT
+08 =  Diplomacy              +01    +03   +?  +04       CHA
+01 =  Disguise               +01    +00   +?  +00       CHA
+04 =  Escape Artist          +05    +00   +?  -01   -*  DEX
+04 =  Fly                    +05    +00   +?  -01   -*  DEX
+00 =  Heal                   +00    +00   +?  +00       WIS
+09 =  Intimidate             +01    +05   +?  +03       CHA
+00 =  Perception             +00    +00   +?  +00       WIS
+03 =  Perform (Dance)^       +01    +02   +?  +00       CHA
+01 =  Perform (Untrained)    +01    +00   +?  +00       CHA
+04 =  Ride                   +05    +00   +?  -01   -*  DEX
+01 =  Sense Motive           +00    +00   +?  +01       WIS
+04 =  Stealth                +05    +00   +?  -01   -*  DEX
+00 =  Survival               +00    +00   +?  +00       WIS
+01 =  Swim                   +02    +00   +?  -01   -*  STR
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Amulet of Natural Armor +1               2000gp 0.02lbs
Brass Knuckles                           1gp    1lbs
Dagger                                   2gp    1lbs
Handy Haversack                          2000gp 5lbs
- Everburning Torch                      110gp  1lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
- Rope (Silk/50 ft.)                     10gp   5lbs
- Waterskin with Water                   1gp    4lbs
- Waterskin with Water                   1gp    4lbs
- Best Frock                             30gp   6lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Week)               3.5gp  7lbs
Hide +2                                  4165gp 25lbs
Horse (Light)                            75gp   0lbs
- Saddle (Riding)                        10gp   25lbs
- Saddlebags                             4gp    8lbs
- Bedroll                                1sp    5lbs
- Blanket (Winter)                       5sp    3lbs
- Pot (Iron)                             8sp    10lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Week)               3.5gp  7lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Week)               3.5gp  7lbs
Traveler's Outfit                        0cp    5lbs
Pouch (Belt)                             1gp    0.5lbs
- Chalk (1 Piece)                        1cp    0lbs
- Chalk (1 Piece)                        1cp    0lbs
- Fishhook                               1sp    0lbs
- Flint and Steel                        1gp    0lbs
- Soap (per lb.)                         5sp    1lbs
- Potion of Cure Light Wounds            50gp   0lbs
- Potion of Cure Light Wounds            50gp   0lbs
Ring of Protection +1                    2000gp 0lbs
Scimitar +1                              2315gp 4lbs
Shortspear                               1gp    3lbs
Total weight carried: 41.52 lbs.
```
Treasure: 57gp, 7sp, 7cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity
Light: 0 to 58lbs
Medium: 59 to 116lbs
Heavy: 117 to 175lbs
Maximum weight possible: 175 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Female
Age: 21
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 155 lbs.
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: Tanned[/sblock]
[sblock=Apperance]Catylina has wavy, long, jet black hair, which reaches down to the middle of her back. Piercing green eyes and a round pretty face. When she is not wearing her armour it can be seen that she is has a nice figure, although her arms and legs are well muscled.

Catyline normally wears a brown hide breast plate, a hide skirt that reaches to mid thigh and flat-heeled hide boots. She carries a spear in her right hand and a scimitar on her left hip.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Catylina was born in the slave pens of <*1*>. She never knew her father and barely knew her mother. As she was separated when she was four to start her training. Of course, Catylina early training was more fetching, carrying and other menial tasks suitable to an infant. Eventually her proper training started in earnest and soon enough she was trained ready to start her job as a courtesan.

However, Catylina was not prepared to sell her body cheaply. Using the spoon that she had been sharping since she was eight, she stabled the "lucky" winner of the auction for her virginity through the eye. Of course it helped that he was an seventy year old merchant. Still the penalty for her transgression was death but rather than loose all his investment, the brothel owner sold Catylina to the arena.

Catylina's new owner saw some potential and profit in his new slave, so rather than throw her to the lions or other exotic beasts, he had her trained as a gladiator. Catylina actually took to her new role and actually won her first two fights, which were only to first blood. After that her fights were to the death and were a lot tougher but she eventually managed to win them; although not without gathering a few scars.

Realising that she would eventually die in the arena, Catylina joined a rather risky escape plan, which succeeded against all odds. Once clear of <*1*>, she quickly travelled to <*2*>. Since then she has made a living as an independent mercenary.[/sblock]
[sblock=NOTES]
1. Strictly speaking this is a _Calistria_ Religious Trait. However, it fits the background so I would like to take it without the religious overtones.

2. Catylina's "Best Frock" is a set of fashionable street clothes, suitable for day or, informal, evening wear. I based the price and weight on "Outfit (Courtier)"[/sblock]  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 23, 2012)

gc, I think you overlooked the extra 10k in magic items (see the first post in the thread).


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 24, 2012)

Rhun -- so approved....okay guys looking forward to start  i should have the maps up and running and ready to send out friday..that will give you time to look at them before i start monday or tuesday


----------



## kinem (Jan 24, 2012)

I also got a Quiver of Endless Arrows and made a few tweaks to the posted character.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 24, 2012)

kinem said:


> gc, I think you overlooked the extra 10k in magic items (see the first post in the thread).




I did. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Rhun -- so approved....okay guys looking forward to start  i should have the maps up and running and ready to send out friday..that will give you time to look at them before i start monday or tuesday




Thanks JA. If I can stay on top of things at work, I should have my rough draft posted today. But by Friday at the very latest.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Also i am needing each of you guys email address so I can send a Mircrosoft Spreadsheet with the map and other information on it for your own personal reference tool etc.




You should already have mine!


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 24, 2012)

Updated character with 10K Magic Items. Should now be ready for review


----------



## Rhun (Jan 25, 2012)

Rolls for Hit Points. Big money, big money, big money...

...and approximately average hit points. Exactly the same amount as Ghostcat rolled.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmmm...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 25, 2012)

Mostly finished. One more feat to choose, and a tiny bit of gold left to spend.


*Edoryan Storm*
Neutral Good Human Male Ranger 5

*Description*
Edoryan stands a hands-breadth over six feet in hieght, with a lean, athletic build. A fair looking man with a well-manicured strip beard, and clan symbols tattoed in woad, Edoryan tends to dress in browns, greens and grays that help to camoflage him while in the wilds. He is youngish, perhaps in his mid-twenties, though his eyes show wisdom and experience beyond his years.






*Personality & Background*
Edoryan was born in the highlands, where he learned hunting and tracking at an early age from his father Faloryan. At the age of fifteen winters, Edoryan left the village where he had grown up to seek something more from life. Being skilled at tracking and hunting, and a fine shot with a longbow, he found service as a hunter and scout for Lord Bainard. He excelled in his position, and by the time he was twenty, he was serving as Huntsmaster.  While a prestigious position, it was certainly not as good as serving as a Warden of RoseDawn, and so when the opportunity arose to apply for that position, Edoryan eagerly submitted his application.


XPs: 
[sblock=Experience Tracker][/sblock]

*Stats*
Str	14	(+2) 	(5 points)
Dex	20	(+5)	(7 points, +2 human bonus, +1 level advancement, +2 enhancement)
Con	14	(+2)	(5 points)
Int	12	(+1)	(2 points)
Wis	14	(+2)	(5 points)
Cha	10	(+0)	(0 points)

*General*
HP: 		48	(20 [Levels 1&2] + 18 [Levels 3-5] + 10 [con])
AC: 		21	(10 base, +5 dex, +5 armor, +1 shield])
--- Touch AC	14
--- Flatfooted	16
Initiative: 	+7	(+5 dex, +2 trait)
Move:		30’	(30’ base)

*Combat*
BAB:			+05
Melee:			+07	
--- Greatsword		+08	2d6+3/19-20
--- Spiked Gauntlet 	+07	1d4+2/x2
--- Dagger		+07	1d4+2/19-20
--- Hand Axe		+07	1d6+2/x3
Ranged:			+10
--- Longbow		+12 (+13 within 30')	1d8+3/x3	(1d8+4 within 30')
--- Dagger		+10 (+11 within 30')	1d4+2/19-20	(1d4+3 within 30')
CMB +7
CMD 21

*Saves:*
Fort:	+7	(4 base, + 3 con)
Ref:	+9	(4 base, + 5 dex)
Wil:	+4	(1 base, + 2 wis, +1 trait)

*Skills:*
- (45 total: 30 class, + 5 int, +5 human, +5 favored class) –
Climb				+12	(5 ranks, +3 cs, +2 str, +2 circumstance)
Craft (Traps)			+06	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +1 int)
Craft (Bows/Arrows)		+05	(1 rank, +3 cs, +1 int)
Handle Animal			+07	(4 ranks, +3 cs, +0 cha)
Heal				+08	(1 rank, +3 cs, +2 wis, +2 circumstance)
Intimidate			+05	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +0 cha)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)	+06	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +1 int)
Knowledge (Geography)		+06	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +1 int)
Knowledge (Nature)		+06	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +1 int)
Linguistics			+02	(1 rank, +1 int)
Perception			+10	(5 ranks, +3 cs, +2 wis)
Profession			+03	(1 rank, +2 wis)
Ride 				+10	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +5 dex)
Spellcraft			+05	(1 ranks, +3 cs, +1 int)
Stealth				+15	(5 ranks, +3 cs, +5 dex, +2 circumstance)	
Survivial			+10	(5 ranks, +3 cs, +2 wis)
Swim				+09	(4 ranks, +3 cs, +2 str)

*Languages: (3 languages known: common, + 2 linguistics)*
- Common
- Sylvan
- Giant

*Feats:*
- Weapon Focus: Longbow (human bonus)
- Point Blank Shot (1st level)
- Precise Shot (2nd Level Class Feature)
- Rapid Shot (3rd level)
- Endurance (3rd Level Class Feature)
- TBD (5th level)

*Traits*
- Indomitable Faith
- Reactionary

*Class Features:*
- Favored Enemies [Humanoid: Giant (+4), Animal (+2)]
- Track (+ 1/2 ranger level to Survival checks for tracking)
- Wild Empathy (+ 1/2 ranger level to Charisma checks)
- Combat Style: Archery (Precise Shot)
- Endurance
- Favored Terrain [Forest]
- Hunter's Bond [Bird: Eagle]
- Spells

*Racial Features:*
- +2 to One Ability Score
- Medium Size
- Normal Speed
- Bonus Feat
- Skilled
- Favored Class

*Arms, Armor and Equipment:*
- Mithral Chain Shirt +1		1100gp	10lb
- Composite (STR+2) Longbow +1		2600gp	03lb
- Quiver of Endless Arrows		900gp	03lb
- Belt of Incredible Dexterity (+2)	4000gp	01lb
- Campfire Bead				720gp	----
- Ioun Torch				75gp	----
- Wand (Speak w/ Animals, 20 charges)	300gp	----
- Handy Haversack			2000gp	05lb
--- Climber's Kit			80gp	(05lb)
--- Healer's Kit			50gp	(01lb)
--- Explorer's Outfit x2		16gp	(08lb)
--- Waterproof Bags x4			02gp	(02lb)
--- Bedroll				01sp	(05lb)
--- Trail rations, 4 days		02gp	(04lb)
--- Iron Pot				08sp	(08lb)
--- Waterskin				01gp	(04lb)
--- Pouch (for spices)			01gp	(0.5lb)
----- Salt, pepper, saffron, etc.	10gp	----
--- Flask, acid x2 20gp (02lb)
--- Flask, alchemist fire x2 40gp (02lb)
--- Smokestick x2 40gp (01lb)

- Pouch, belt				01gp	0.5lb
--- Charcoal, 1 stick			05sp	----
--- Compass				10gp	0.5lb
--- Flint & Steel			01gp	----	
--- Potions (Cure Light wounds) x2	100gp	0.2lb

- Greatsword, masterwork		350gp	08lb
- Spiked Gauntlet			5gp	01lb	
- Dagger, sawback blade			7gp	01lb
- Handaxe				6gp	03lb
- Buckler, masterwork			155gp	05lb

- Explorer's Outfit			-----	----
- Ranger's Boots (MW Tool, Stealth)	50gp	01lb	

[sblock=Wealth Tracker]After equipping character: 10pp, 50gp, 64 sp, 20cp[/sblock]
Encumberance: LIGHT

*Spells Prepared*
1st Level (DC: 14, 2 spells): Gravity Bow, Entangle


*Nonios, Eagle Companion*
[sblock=Stats]
HD 3 (HP 20)
Size Small
Speed 10 ft., fly 80 ft. (average)
AC 15 (+2 dex, +2 natural, +1 size)
BAB +2
Attack bite +5 (1d4), 2 talons +5 (1d4)
Fort +4, Ref +5, Wil +3
Ability Scores Str 10, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Feats: (2) Weapon Finesse, 
Skills: (3 ranks) Fly (+8), Perception (+14), Stealth (+6)
Racial Modifier: +8 Perception
Special Qualities: low-light vision, link, share spells
Tricks: +1 Attack, Come, Down, Guard, Heel, Seek, Stay
[/sblock]


[sblock=Quiver of Endless Arrows]
Originally Posted by Stuff

Quiver of Endless Arrows: This quiver is a boon to the expert archer, for it magically creates an endless supply of masterwork arrows (of an appropriate size for the wearer). Each arrow exists for only a single round after it is drawn. The arrows don't exist until they are drawn, so they can't receive magical enhancements while still "in the quiver," even by such means as greater magic weapon (though such effects can be added after the arrow is drawn).

Caster Level: 7th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, minor creation; Market Price: 900 gp; Weight: 3 lb.[/sblock]

[sblock=Game Premise]It is a clear crisp day as each of you receives a letter by bonded courier. The letter is heavy with seals and offers you the position of one of the 6 wardens of RoseDown. The letter is in response to your application for employment for the position that you had almost forgotten about submitting as it has been over a year since you applied. 

The letter further details that all decsions are to be made by the warden council which shall comprise you six plus the actual Baronet of RoseDown. The commission if for the growth and expansion of said castle/village and while the group is charged with growing,expanding and protecting the castle/village it perfectly makes clear that there are no property rights involved unless you should choose to purchase land in the area.

In Compensation each you are offered a monthly stipend of 500 gold piece, a land grant near Rosedown of 500 acres and the services on one squad (5 men and 1 seargent). Additionaly, they offer to furnish mounts for you, your squad of men (riding horses), a heavy draft wagon and 6 draft horse and goods up to a value of 2000 gold pieces to set you on your way.[/sblock]

*ROSEDAWN*
Land Grant (500 acres)
Monthly Stipend (500gp)
One Squad (6, 5 men + 1 seargent)
7 Riding Horses (light horses)
Wagon w/ 6 draft horses (heavy horses)
2000 gps worth of goods:
---


----------



## Rhun (Jan 25, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> In Compensation each you are offered a monthly stipend of 500 gold piece, a land grant near Rosedown of 500 acres and the services on one squad  )5 men and 1 seargent). Additionaly, they offer to furnish mounts for you, your squad of men (riding horses), a heavy draft wagon and 6 draft horse and good up to a value of 2000 gold pieces to set you on your way.





So JA, I have to ask...how in depth are we going to get into this? I mean, do we buy building supplies, so we can build houses and such upon our land grant? Do we recruit villagers to help with farming? Do we buy goats and sheep to raise? I mean, I'm all for it, just wondering exactly how this is going to work.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 26, 2012)

Rhun

In answer to your question,, i am deferring to the player...if anyone wants to go indepth that is fine..if someone just wants to sell it all and keep the cash that is fine as well....play it as you see your character developing


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 26, 2012)

Gallery of Hero's Link

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/317278-jas-borderland-keep-gallery-heros.html


----------



## kinem (Jan 26, 2012)

JA, in that case, can we assume that we've bought "appropriate supplies" with the 2000 gp, and leave it at that?

My PC Heinz certainly wouldn't embezzle the cash, but he might draw on that fund to better equip his squad, if it seems necessary. Will we have met the squad by the start of play? If so, how are they equipped?

Heinz intends to equip all of his men with signal whistles, if they don't have them already. He would have mentioned this to the other wardens, if they have already met.

As such he's bought 10 whistles, as shown on his sheet. (A few extra for loaning to other people if needed.) If appropriate, he might reimburse himself the 8 gp from the supply cash.

BTW, will we play out the journey, or start there?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 26, 2012)

The meeting will start at the first meeting of the wardens council..if you want to do a bit of solo here regarding your travel adventure there i am fine with  it....

Your squad can either be recruited by you in advance or once you get there...leaving it up to the players to build it around their chracters persona

The base equipment of the squad depends on what you wish to recruit


----------



## kinem (Jan 26, 2012)

If we can choose what classes to recruit, I'll recruit an all-magus squad.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 26, 2012)

Wait... So _each_ character gets their own squad and land grant?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2012)

kinem said:


> If we can choose what classes to recruit, I'll recruit an all-magus squad.




I guess this needs some clarification. What level are the men of our squad? 1st with a 2nd level seargent? Can they be any class? Can we recruit wizards, or are these fighting men? Or are we talking commoners with pitchforks? 



Kaodi said:


> Wait... So _each_ character gets their own squad and land grant?




Correct. 6 men and 500 acres of land. I assume at some point there will be a map of Rosedawn, and we'll be able to pick an area of land that best suits of PC's purposes.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 26, 2012)

For my part I would probably choose a cavalier for my seargent, and a cleric, ranger, and three fighters for my squad...


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 26, 2012)

I am assuming that the squad is restricted to men-at-arms,  if we are allowed classed retainers all bets are off.  By preference Catylina would prefer a all female squad. As Catylina is a close in fighter, her squad will be a mixture of light cavalry and crossbow woman (or men).


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> I am assuming that the squad is restricted to men-at-arms,  if we are allowed classed retainers all bets are off.  By preference Catylina would prefer a all female squad.




Kind of thoughts as well.

Assuming men-at-arms, Edoryan's squad would consist of a mix of true men-at-arms (i.e. heavy armor types) and skirmishers (bowmen/light infantry).


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 26, 2012)

I got the file from J. Alexander in my inbox yesterday, which I just looked it. If it is something to go by, we would have Men-At-Arms, Heavy Crossbowmen, Light Horse and Heavy Horse to choose from...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> I got the file from J. Alexander in my inbox yesterday, which I just looked it. If it is something to go by, we would have Men-At-Arms, Heavy Crossbowmen, Light Horse and Heavy Horse to choose from...




Thanks Kaodi. I have not received this yet. Though historically speaking, men-at-arms and heavy horse are synonymous.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 27, 2012)

*Clarification*

Sorry Rhun sent yours to Scotley by mistake i have resent you the map

While it was my initial thought for them to be simple men at arms  i see no reason why they could not be 5 1st level character types plus 1 leader type at 2. But please note that if you chose character classes then your use of them will be more limited than if you select men at arms. In any case they are mainly intended to give you a little muscle if necessary and protect your land grant etc.

So if you wanted an all mangus squad would be dooable as well as an all cavilar squad..just rember if you go with classes your going to have to roll them up as npc's and attache them to your character sheet


----------



## kinem (Jan 27, 2012)

JA, I think it would be better to keep things as simple as possible. The last thing we need is for each player to have 7 character sheets. So I think we should all just get "men at arms" with no other option. Of course, that could be women-at-arms for Catylina.

So, assuming that will be the case, what would our options be for the "men-at-arms"? I assume they would be 5 1st level warriors and 1 2nd level warrior.

If our options are Men-At-Arms, Heavy Crossbowmen, Light Horse and Heavy Horse, then what are each of those like? Equipment, capabilities (such as firing bows rapidly, if any of them can), etc.

If you don't take my suggestion to restrict us to the "men at arms", then you'll have to explain what you meant by "if you chose character classes then your use of them will be more limited" and by "roll them up as npcs".

BTW, a rules question: Does fast healing work below 0 hp? I've seen people think not, though that never made any sense to me. This makes a difference to how useful the spell infernal healing is.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 27, 2012)

Kinem,

I would agree, but I am not going to disuade a player if he wants to complicate his life....the more limited aspect refers to the fact that if you chose men at arms then like common soliders they are pretty much yours to command withing reason. If one was to chose character classes then I would roleplay them as NPC's to a certain degree..with their own agenda...ie  you can order a solider to attack against overwhelimg odds  but would an npc do it...hope that makes sense..i agree it would be best if everyone chooses men at arms...

As to the equipment...i am going to be pretty flexiable...tell me what type of squad you are thinking of..ie heavy infantry,,,longbowmen,  heavy horsemen..etc and we can discuss the particuals...catacpharts fall under the catagory as does knights but each has a entirely differnt role.....

The catch is this.....all have to be on type... you have an entire squad or skirmers  or an entire squad or pavise crossbowmen  but no mixing and matching...

I tend to agree with your definiton of fast heal


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 27, 2012)

My character will of course have a band of merry men-at-arms with axes and great, big beards.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> The catch is this.....all have to be on type... you have an entire squad or skirmers  or an entire squad or pavise crossbowmen  but no mixing and matching...




Nice. I like having things simplified.


----------



## kinem (Jan 27, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> If one was to chose character classes then I would roleplay them as NPC's to a certain degree..with their own agenda...ie  you can order a solider to attack against overwhelimg odds  but would an npc do it...




Actually, JA, I'd prefer if you roleplay all of the men at arms anyway. It adds versimiltude. Also, giving players too much control of their followers, IMO, is less fun as we don't get to emulate real leadership skills and social interaction.



> As to the equipment...i am going to be pretty flexiable...tell me what type of squad you are thinking of..ie heavy infantry,,,longbowmen,  heavy horsemen..etc and we can discuss the particuals...catacpharts fall under the catagory as does knights but each has a entirely differnt role.....




Basically, I want heavy horse archers. Equipment could be as follows:

armor (type depends on budget)
composite longbow or light crossbow
heavy wooden shield
lance (for chargin')
flail (for trippin' and disarmin')
sword (optional)
sap (for policin')
signal whistle


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2012)

Skirmishers for my squad.

Chain shirts, bucklers, composite longbows, longswords.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 28, 2012)

kinem  - so basically your wanting cataphratcs...your going to need to price out chain barding etc for the horses,,,in addition to full chain mail for the soliders...a heavy warhose and a short composite bow 

DistractingFlare - basically your looking at huge norse type  armed with heavy waraxes, a short sword and studded leather armor ?

Ghostcat - so were looking at light chain shirts on a light riding maybe even a hunter. i woulb maybe go with a light repeating crossbow


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 28, 2012)

Precisely.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 28, 2012)

*So it begins*

here is the link to the game..

Should you have any in game actions for your charcter please post them here..if everyone is ready by Wedensday we will kick it off by then  if not then we can do it next Saturday..

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/317401-jas-borderland-keep.html#post5796496


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 28, 2012)

If we are limited to one type of troop, I will definitely be prioritizing the shield wall aspect, though it would be nice if they had a ranged back up weapon as well.

Fighters, maybe with studded leather, scale mail or chainmail (depending on budget), heavy wooden shields, longswords, daggers, and shortbows.

Edit: Given the substantial amount that we may spend on equipping our men (6000 gp?), I think the following might be more in order: Field Plate, Heavy Steel Shield, Masterwork Longsword, Dagger, Composite Shortbow, Quiver w/20 Arrows.


----------



## kinem (Jan 28, 2012)

Is the 10k gp mentioned in the IC letter new money? If so, what can we buy with it?

Unlike a regular longbow, a composite longbow can be used from horseback, so I prefer that to a composite shortbow.

[sblock=squadsman gear]
chain mail, 150 gp; 40 lbs; acp -5; +6 AC, max dex +2
heavy wooden shield, 7 gp; 10 lbs; acp -2; +2 AC
MW composite longbow, 400 gp; 3 lbs; 1d8, 20/x3; 110' range inc
lance, 10 gp; 10 lbs; 1d8, 20/x3; reach; 1-handed when mounted; double damage on mounted charge
flail, 8 gp; 5 lbs; 1d8, 20/x2; disarm, trip
sap, 1 gp; 2 lbs; 1d6 nonlethal, 20/x2
40 arrows, 2 gp, 6 lbs
signal whistle (Heinz has already bought and will distribute personally)

total = 578 gp/man; 70 lbs

horse:
heavy warhorse, 300 gp
studded leather barding, 100 gp; light armor (horse will have AC 18 and move 50')
military saddle, 20 gp
bit + bridle, 2 gp

total = 422 gp/horse

overall total = 1000 gp/mounted squadsman; 6000 gp for squad
[/sblock]
I came up with a suggested build using the basic (non-heroic) ability array:

[sblock=suggested squadsman build]
human warrior 1
str 11, dex 15, con 12, int 9, wis 10, cha 8
hp 7 (1d10+2); move 20'; fort +3, ref +2, will +0; BAB +1; CMB +2; CMD 13; init +2
AC 20 w/shield (+6 armor, +2 dex, +2 shield); touch 12, ff 16
AC 18 w/bow (+6 armor, +2 dex); touch 12, ff 16
feats: point blank shot, rapid shot
skills (ranks/total,*= class skill): handle animal* 1/3, perception 0/0, ride* 1/-1 (or 1/1 w/o shield)
attacks (note: while mounted, add +1 on melee attacks vs. medium or smaller creatures)
bow +4 ranged (1d8, 20/x3); note feats
lance +1 melee (1d8; 20/x3); reach, double damage on mounted charge
flail +1 melee (1d8; 20/x2); disarm, trip

sergeant, human warrior 2
hp 15 (2d10+4); fort +4, ref +2, will +0; BAB +2; CMB +3; CMD 14
skills (ranks/total,*= class skill): handle animal* 2/4, perception 0/0, ride* 2/0 (or 2/2 w/o shield)
attacks (note: while mounted, add +1 on melee attacks vs. medium or smaller creatures)
bow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3); note feats
lance +2 melee (1d8; 20/x3); reach, double damage on mounted charge
flail +2 melee (1d8; 20/x2); disarm, trip

heavy warhorse: handle animal DC 10 to command a horse
AC 18 (touch 13, ff 14); hp 19; Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +3; Init +4; Speed 50 ft; Perception +8
Melee bite +5 (1d4+5), 2 hooves +5 (1d6+2)[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes the 10k is brand new  and is to be used to "settle your affairs" and help you set up in rosedown.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Yes the 10k is brand new  and is to be used to "settle your affairs" and help you set up in rosedown.




JA, I also assume we will be able to use that 10k to hire farmers and such to work our land? Or , as was common during the medieval era, could allow the farmers to live on the land and farm, in exchange for a land tax and portion of their profits?

Again, not sure how in-depth you want to get into this, which is why I am asking.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 28, 2012)

Rhun,

once again i am going to waffle and throw it back to the player as to how indepth he wishes to get...some I imagine will want to go into great details and others may want to just list  5 farm familes etc and keep it at that...or others may wish to pocket the cash and buy magic..it is all about how you invision your character


----------



## kinem (Jan 29, 2012)

Heinz decides to use the money to improve his ability to defend the town, buying the following:

[sblock=stuff]cloak of resistance +2, 4k
ring of protection +1, 2k
amulet of natural armor +1, 2k
pearl of power (1st level), 1k
potions of cure light wounds (x6), 300 gp
potions of shield (x6), 300 gp
scroll of flame arrow, 375 gp
scroll of obscuring mist, 25 gp[/sblock]

JA, let me know if he's able to get all of that in the two months before heading to Rosedawn.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 29, 2012)

I am more inclined to save my newfound 10,000 gp for improvements to my estate, the stocking of a decent library, and maybe the instituting of some sort of improved education system. 

In regards one thing about the maps that I do not quite understand: are the pictures located near our land grants a depiction of something next to our lands, or are they a depiction of what our lands are good for?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 29, 2012)

Aldin is going to hang onto his money until he reaches his estate. He'll probably want to investigate in some fortifications and some kind of hospital, as well as an armory to supply his men and the other soldiers of the region.

Also, is it okay that I've given a name and certain personality to one of my soldiers? I'm interested in doing a bit of RPing with all of them, forming a sort of interpersonal dynamic. Don't want to violate the spirit of the game, though.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 30, 2012)

Distracting...absolutly  have at it and enjoy it 

kinem  - all of it is avaiable 

Okay guys we kick off tuesday if everyone is ready...if not speak now or forever suffer in silence


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anjlQQTK24s]Supernatural: Suffer In Silence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Rhun,
> 
> once again i am going to waffle and throw it back to the player as to how indepth he wishes to get...some I imagine will want to go into great details and others may want to just list  5 farm familes etc and keep it at that...or others may wish to pocket the cash and buy magic..it is all about how you invision your character





Thanks JA. Depending on how much spare time I have, we'll see how in-depth I go.

I have done A LOT of research on this type of thing for use in my own homebrew, though, so I might use some of it here. For example, I know that in medieval times, 30 sheep would produce 20 shillings worth of wool per year. I have notes on how much seed it took to plant an acre, and how much wheat/barley/oats/beans could be produced.

Now, I just have to get it put into gaming terms.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> In regards one thing about the maps that I do not quite understand: are the pictures located near our land grants a depiction of something next to our lands, or are they a depiction of what our lands are good for?




I'm guessing they are more of just general in nature. I believe the trees probably denote that the area is forested, while the rest are "plains" and conducive to farming and grazing. I don't understand what the purple color represents though?


----------



## kinem (Jan 30, 2012)

Rhun said:


> I have done A LOT of research on this type of thing for use in my own homebrew, though, so I might use some of it here. For example, I know that in medieval times, 30 sheep would produce 20 shillings worth of wool per year. I have notes on how much seed it took to plant an acre, and how much wheat/barley/oats/beans could be produced.
> 
> Now, I just have to get it put into gaming terms.




If you do put it in game terms, maybe you should write an article about it. It could be a handy resource for domain rulership games.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 30, 2012)

Does this mean that when I make knowledge or profession checks on agriculture, Rhun will be answering them?  

In any case, I look forward to getting this started so that we can begin building our emp- I mean, barony.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> Does this mean that when I make knowledge or profession checks on agriculture, Rhun will be answering them?




I'm far from an expert, just done lots of research. And I think the worse thing is that there is a wealth of information, but so much of it is conflicting or confusing. For example, once source is referencing shillings, and one is referencing ducats. But the ducats referenced are not the standard gold ducat which were worth nine shillings, but some other sort of ducat that appear to be worth less than a ha'penny!

Stupid medieval currency!!!


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 30, 2012)

Rhun said:


> I'm guessing they are more of just general in nature. I believe the trees probably denote that the area is forested, while the rest are "plains" and conducive to farming and grazing. I don't understand what the purple color represents though?




I hope not as my land seems to be under a tree   In which case perhaps I should forget farming and go in for foresting and also build a sawmill


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 30, 2012)

Catylina will also keep the 10K until she sees the land. 

As she is not interesting in farming, she will be looking to rent the land out to farmers, except for plot where she intends to build her house. 

She will however investigate how much plans for a small (six or seven bedroom, plus servants quarters) fortified manner will cost, along with estimated construction costs. 

She will also find an agent in South Lake. In case she needs to make arrangement for supplies, building materials, etc. to be purchased and shipped at a later date.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> She will however investigate how much plans for a small (six or seven bedroom, plus servants quarters) fortified manner will cost, along with estimated construction costs.




Just an FYI, but a 6-7 bedroom manor would actually be a large manor, not a small one. 

I'd also guess that the in-game time frame for this game is going to be long...since building a manor and such could conceivably take years.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2012)

I see Edoryan building something like (the attached) to serve as his manor. It should be fairly inexpensive, and not take more than a few months to build. This would be a starting point, of course...given time and money, I envision the wood and and timber structures being replaced by stone.

As far as farmers and such go, it makes sense to rent out plots. 600 acres can be split into 20-25 yardlands. A yardland (24-30 acres) was about the ideal size for a prosperous medieval farm.

-


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 30, 2012)

That is probably a fairly sensible setup, though the specifics may vary. For instance, an additional battle spire of doom attached to the house for guaranteed access to the ideal spellcasting vantage point. 

This, for instance, would be an attractive home for Tetke, with perhaps servants or soldiers living in a floor below.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 31, 2012)

The big tree picture  denotes a forrest..the black is the mountain range..the puple denotes settled farmsteads..and the larger pics of animals denote farms the size of the squares of the animas they represent


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 31, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> The big tree picture  denotes a forrest..the black is the mountain range..the puple denotes settled farmsteads..and the larger pics of animals denote farms the size of the squares of the animas they represent




So. Is Catylina's holding in the middle of the forest?


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 31, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Just an FYI, but a 6-7 bedroom manor would actually be a large manor, not a small one.
> 
> I'd also guess that the in-game time frame for this game is going to be long...since building a manor and such could conceivably take years.




This is what I call a large manor. What I have in mind is more like the second photo. That said, it will still take years to build. Still a girl can dream can't she.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 31, 2012)

Ghostcat,

No your farm holdings is to the south west of a forrest...you are in a grid that is colored silver/grey so i can find you it denotes a stewards holding


Actualy, I plan to advance time at a quick pace dependent on adventures..so the construction of a mannner is possible very quickly


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> This is what I call a large manor. What I have in mind is more like the second photo. That said, it will still take years to build. Still a girl can dream can't she.




I was simply trying to point out that 6-7 bedrooms plus serving quarters is a large manor. The second picture you posted is one of Castle Farm, which is a 13th century fortified farmhouse. Today it serves as a bed & breakfast, but it only has 2 guest rooms. 

(Interestingly, even your first photo, of Penhurst Place, shows the current incarnation of the estate. It was originally much smaller when first built, and was enlarged 200 years later.)

Historically speaking, the concept of private bedrooms for all is a modern contrivance. Certainly the lord of the manor would have a private bedroom, and perhaps a private room for the lady of the manor. In some, the servants simply slept in the greathall. A ladies personal servant may sleep on the floor in her bedroom, wrapped in a blanket. Guardsmen would have a barracks.

At any rate, take all my comments with a grain of salt. I just strive to use lots of historically accurate information in my games I play/DM. Obviously, the game is all about having fun, and I'm not one to say what can or can't be done.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Actualy, I plan to advance time at a quick pace dependent on adventures..so the construction of a mannner is possible very quickly




Cool. And I have to say, this game really makes me want to adapt and run the old Companion Rules adventure Test of the Warlords.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2012)

JA, just to confirm map scale...it looks like each square is approximately 2500 feet per side, correct? (I approximate that on the fact that 5000 x 5000 is about 574 acres, so our plots would be just over 2 squares by 2 squares.)


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 31, 2012)

I get hung up on the weirdest things sometimes. You know what I am looking forward to? Tetke writing the Rosedown Almanac. Yes, an _almanac_.

I mean, it is, I think, _completely_ in character, but at the same time, you would not think it would be the sort of detail I would really care that much about as a player.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> I get hung up on the weirdest things sometimes. You know what I am looking forward to? Tetke writing the Rosedown Almanac. Yes, an _almanac_.
> 
> I mean, it is, I think, _completely_ in character, but at the same time, you would not think it would be the sort of detail I would really care that much about as a player.





I actually like it. And don't forget to enlist Edoryan's aid...as a ranger, he would be good at helping to calculate distances and directions and the locations of goblins and such and such.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 31, 2012)

Rhun said:


> I actually like it. And don't forget to enlist Edoryan's aid...as a ranger, he would be good at helping to calculate distances and directions and the locations of goblins and such and such.




Oh, don't you worry. Edoryan was always going to be drafted for Tetke's personal surveying of the entire Barony,  .


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> Oh, don't you worry. Edoryan was always going to be drafted for Tetke's personal surveying of the entire Barony,  .




Well, I sort of figure that Edoryan will be doing a lot of exploring when he isn't working to develop his land grant. There are some locations on JA's map that certainly have intriguing names. And he will probably hire a foreman or administrator to take care of much of the "busy work" that will go along with that.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 31, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Well, I sort of figure that Edoryan will be doing a lot of exploring when he isn't working to develop his land grant. There are some locations on JA's map that certainly have intriguing names. And he will probably hire a foreman or administrator to take care of much of the "busy work" that will go along with that.




Exploring is probably going to take up quite a bit of our time. I just realized that even the distance from our lands to Rosedown is not insubstantial for travel by foot. Like 10 miles from my place... I (or even we) might possibly be better off buying a place in town to live and leave our estates to trusted servants rather than spending a ton of time trekking back and forth.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 1, 2012)

your calulations are correct sir.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> Exploring is probably going to take up quite a bit of our time. I just realized that even the distance from our lands to Rosedown is not insubstantial for travel by foot. Like 10 miles from my place... I (or even we) might possibly be better off buying a place in town to live and leave our estates to trusted servants rather than spending a ton of time trekking back and forth.




10 miles is what, like 90 minutes by (light) horse? Not insubstantial to be sure, but not too far. I guess it will depend on how often we are called to town and about the baron's affairs, and how often we are on our own.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 1, 2012)

Rhun said:


> 10 miles is what, like 90 minutes by (light) horse? Not insubstantial to be sure, but not too far. I guess it will depend on how often we are called to town and about the baron's affairs, and how often we are on our own.




In Tetke's line of work every day he is not out exploring would probably be a day best spent in Rosedown. Three hours minimum of travel each day would just not be an efficient use of time. And a sage needs to be where the books and the customers are, unless, you know, he has graduated to epic reclusive sage.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> In Tetke's line of work every day he is not out exploring would probably be a day best spent in Rosedown. Three hours minimum of travel each day would just not be an efficient use of time. And a sage needs to be where the books and the customers are, unless, you know, he has graduated to epic reclusive sage.




Perhaps a horse-drawn carriage? Then he could read and write while in transit. Something to consider, at any rate.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 1, 2012)

Aldin doesn't really like the idea of having to run a house, so he'll hire some kind of caretaker for his homestead and will likely build himself a tavern in Rosedown to generate a bit of extra coin.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2012)

DistractingFlare said:


> Aldin doesn't really like the idea of having to run a house, so he'll hire some kind of caretaker for his homestead and will likely build himself a tavern in Rosedown to generate a bit of extra coin.




Edoryan is thinking of setting up a brewery on his land to brew beer from the barley he will be growing...so now I know where he'll be able to sell it!

I foresee my ranger and your dwarf getting along quite well, which is good since our domains are quite near to one another.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 1, 2012)

I suppose if we are going to manage specific industries, I think Tetke's longterm goals are going to include the transmission of knowledge, so basically any industry that allows for manufacture of inexpensive and durable books. So cattle raising, woodcutting, paper mills (might require purchasing more land by the river), sheep herding or cotton growing if cloth is needed... Cattle-raising is probably the place to start, as they can be used to make both parchment/vellum and leather, as well as being a source of meat and dairy...


----------



## kinem (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm eager to see the area map and see where Heinz' land is.

(The .xlsx file didn't work for me - all I see is whitespace with a few marked sites and a couple of cows. JA is aware of the problem and will be sending me a .xls file. Maybe it's because I don't have Windows 7. The city map is fine though, only the area map is not working.)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2012)

kinem said:


> I'm eager to see the area map and see where Heinz' land is.
> 
> (The .xlsx file didn't work for me - all I see is whitespace with a few marked sites and a couple of cows. JA is aware of the problem and will be sending me a .xls file. Maybe it's because I don't have Windows 7. The city map is fine though, only the area map is not working.)




I assume Heinz' land is the one marked "Klem." Ha ha. Seriously, though, that is the only thing I can find that is close to "Kinem." It is west-southwest of the city.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 2, 2012)

Resent the map you should get it in a few

while you are waiting  try going to like 200 / Ra  that is where the city is centered

Working on the opening post now


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Resent the map you should get it in a few
> 
> while you are waiting  try going to like 200 / Ra  that is where the city is centered
> 
> Working on the opening post now





Cool. Looking forward to seeing this game progress.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2012)

JA,

Will you please post a note here in the OOC thread when you are ready for us to begin posting  In Character? I can't tell by your last IC post if you are ready of not.


----------



## kinem (Feb 2, 2012)

BTW, was Heinz able to get a sense of the mens' skills by watching them at the shooting range?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 2, 2012)

we are in game


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> we are in game




Thanks.


----------



## kinem (Feb 4, 2012)

JA, thanks for sending me the .xls file.

Unfortunately it didn't help. Also, IV is the last column I get on a spreadsheet, so there is no RA.

What might work is if you could save the file as a web page, make sure the area map is visible there, then send me that file.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 4, 2012)

Sure  Let me try again


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2012)

If you can't get it to him, I can probably try a couple of things on Monday and see if that helps.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 4, 2012)

Please do Rhun...i am a technotard for sure


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Please do Rhun...i am a technotard for sure




I tried saving it to a webpage, but that doesn't show any of the gridlines, and all of the pictures in the document disappear. It may be because I'm only running starter versions of everything on this PC.

I'll try again when I get to work on Monday.


----------



## kinem (Feb 5, 2012)

I this'll work:

First, select the area of the area map in Excel. Then Copy it.

Go into Paint (or a similar picture editor) and Paste it. Then save it as a jpeg.

Then email it to me.

Thanks.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2012)

kinem said:


> I this'll work:
> 
> First, select the area of the area map in Excel. Then Copy it.
> 
> ...





Can do, Kinem. Will do tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## kinem (Feb 13, 2012)

I managed to get the map in the form of a web page. No grid but it'll do.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 13, 2012)

awesome  sorry for the diffculty


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2012)

kinem said:


> I managed to get the map in the form of a web page. No grid but it'll do.




And I just realized I totally dropped the ball on trying to send you the map in a different format. My apologies. I've had a rough week.


----------

